# Private sale in MA



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

So I am a little confused when it comes to the process of a private sale of a firearm in MA. From what i gather, all I have to do is purchase the firearm and the seller submits an FA-10 form, is this correct or am I missing something?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

If it was me, I'd just pay cash and keep my mouth shut. But, hey, I'm from NH.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You should find your law on the state AG sight for the private sale of a handgun.

Firearms Records Bureau (FRB) FAQs

https://mircs.chs.state.ma.us/fa10/action/home?app_context=home&app_action=presentHome


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> If it was me, I'd just pay cash and keep my mouth shut. But, hey, I'm from NH.


Yep, this is the way we do it in Maine also. 
Evidently MA ain't that easy.....


----------



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

ybnorml said:


> Yep, this is the way we do it in Maine also.
> Evidently MA ain't that easy.....


MA gun laws are ridiculous, I think they make them confusing to deter people from wanting to own and to make it easy to lose your LTC.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

2ndaMANdment said:


> MA gun laws are ridiculous, I think they make them confusing to deter people from wanting to own and to make it easy to lose your LTC.


You're right! They do.


----------



## Concoursrider (Dec 21, 2013)

2ndaMANdment said:


> MA gun laws are ridiculous, I think they make them confusing to deter people from wanting to own and to make it easy to lose your LTC.


You couldn't be more right. I finally escaped from behind enemy lines (MA) over a year ago. What a difference living in Alabama now. Sadly, I'm still somewhat "institutionalized" from growing up in Massachusetts, but I'm adapting more and more each day.


----------

